# Tony Dean strikes again!



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

The following post was located on the Mad Duck Forum.

(http://www.madduck.org/forum/read.php?f=1&i=99&t=99)

I am starting to wonder just what Tony Dean approves of other than his guided ND hunts?



> WMI & Spring Snow Goose Hunting
> Posted by: Tony Dean (South Dakota) on Sat, Dec 21, 02 at 17:37
> Date: Sat, Dec 21, 02 at 17:37
> -->
> ...


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I think Tony need to pull his head out of his A$$ uke:


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

e-caller for canada's???Bul****ttt :eyeroll:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

does SD even claim that guy? :eyeroll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Man... that guy has lost his marbles!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

He is wrong....won't see a spring season for Canadas....they don't want the population of smaller Canadas harvested anymore than it is.Otherwise the Canada season would be open the entire month of Sept.It closes and then reopens again with a smaller limit so as to not overharvest them.

Plus he really doesn't know what he is talking about.The federal boys I talked to want the snows harrassed as much as possible in the spring so they arrive on the breeding ground with little fat reserves....many will die and others will have smaller clutches of eggs.....brings the population down.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Go easy, guys. Look at the date. It is 2002. His comments are old news.

However, there is a grain of truth in what Tony said three years ago. He is especially right about how most of the snow goose hunters kill geese in the spring. It is a circus out there. It is a run and gun sneak attack that has whipped a lot of marginal hunters into a killing frenzy. The trouble is that they come to North Dakota to hunt geese in the spring and then decide to come back in the fall to hunt a declining resource. That increases hunting pressure and resentment. Part of the hunting pressure thing in the fall is because of the exposure ND gets in the spring. Ya, some geese are killed but, overall, it has changed the hunting way of life in a negative way.

Tony saw that three years ago and should be recognized for that.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Long before the spring convervation season, people were sneaking snow geese - and any other waterfowl too. ND has a long and strong tradition of sneaking snow geese!

In LA and TX they called it creeping. Both states banned it for awhile because over limits (at the time it was still 5 birds) were so easy.

In TX, LA, and AR - the snows live in rice country. Rice country in these states is full of ditches and canals that are used to move water in and out of the rice "paddies" or fields. As winter progresses, the birds eat out the middle of the fields and start feeding along the edges.

Land is posted. No freelancing. so....

Smart creepers would watch a flock of snow geese feed in a field for hours, maybe even days. When the big flock was on the edge of the field - a group of guys would jump them. Result could be hundreds down - quickly and easily. Pretty sure that is how many of the infamous 1029 photo were shot this year (2005).

Let me tell you creeping in rice country is easy (except for the occassional water moc) compared to sneaking snow geese on the ND prairie.

Creeping was also banned because they thought it would result in better decoy hunting.

*
So - they busted these TX guys that did a rice canal sneak and shot an overlimit of snow geese. How times change ... 15 years later same guys would be posting and boasting on the net. *

FEDs made big use of the tape, but

- If I remember correctly ... most of these TX boys were found not guilty or handed small fines because the trial was held in local court.

TD: what does this have to do with hunting in ND during the spring conservation season?


----------



## Grounder (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm not sure if your talking about the tape that i have seen but when I was in Highschool in my waterfowl management class we watched a tape on poachers. About six guys snuck down a ridge that thousands of snows were on the other side and they jump up and unloaded there guns and the snows were falling as far as the eye could see. They filled up the backs of there trucks and got the hell out of dodge. They never gave a number but theres no way picked up all the birds. Back when I was only 18 it was the most insane thing I had ever seen. The wounded birds just kept falling as they got farther and farether away. :-?


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

He is right about the sneak though. What a unsportsmanlike way to kill some geese. I would never do that. To me that sounds more like killing then hunting. Makes the geese that much smarter. Sure it thins the flock out but people that do this I am sure are not real sportsmen and are back at it in the fall.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

To each his own, God Bless gunpowder!!!! 

I am an opportunist and let nature show me the way. :wink:


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

recker said:


> He is right about the sneak though. What a unsportsmanlike way to kill some geese. I would never do that. To me that sounds more like killing then hunting. Makes the geese that much smarter. Sure it thins the flock out but people that do this I am sure are not real sportsmen and are back at it in the fall.


How is sneaking on geese un-sportsman like? It is harder to sneak on 1000 set of eyes than it is to spot, set decoys, and watch them drop into your spread. Don't get me wrong field hunting is the way I hunt most days. What *is* unsportsman like is shooting more than your limit!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Perry,
I would like to meet you some day, (the next Agassi 4-Curl Delta Waterfowl Comittee meeting is at my house tomorrow - you are more than welcome to attend!) However, I am still ****** that Tony Dean Testified against the "hunter pressure concept" bill. Your comments were as follows:


> However, there is a grain of truth in what Tony said three years ago. He is especially right about how most of the snow goose hunters kill geese in the spring. It is a circus out there. It is a run and gun sneak attack that has whipped a lot of marginal hunters into a killing frenzy. The trouble is that they come to North Dakota to hunt geese in the spring and then decide to come back in the fall to hunt a declining resource. That increases hunting pressure and resentment. Part of the hunting pressure thing in the fall is because of the exposure ND gets in the spring. Ya, some geese are killed but, overall, it has changed the hunting way of life in a negative way.
> Tony saw that three years ago and should be recognized for that.


I don't see where Tony's comments confirm your statements. Nontheless, come over tomorrow if you can!

Jim Heggeness

Edit - punctuation type errors - my appoligies!


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Tony Dean Is correct. Alot, perhaps most of you self appointed waterfowl genius' dont have a clue. Just like sheep blindly following the herd. Tony has been and is still a passionate, intellegent voice for the sportsman and yes this spring goose season is an absolute joke for all the previously mentioned reasons.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> perhaps most of you self appointed waterfowl genius' dont have a clue.


What would you label yourself as??? Probably a self appointed waterfowel genius? Who doesn't have any clue!

He is passionate,intellegent, but you forgot to mention that he is also influenced by $$$$$$$$$$.
Devils Lake Commerce made him testify against HPC! Why? Because they pay him to!
Spring season was provided for us to thin a over abundant number of birds. If the circus wasn't out there the birds would be killing themselves. Diseases, lack of breeding grounds are just a few things that would kill them off instead of reducing the numbers.

After I saw the show of him hunting with a terrible guide "Sheldon Schlect" that he promoted so kindly (turns out he is a sex offender and has over 50 game violations)* I lost all respect*! Why? Because he didn't do his home work before he went to class, and started promoting him. My family even wrote him all kinds of letters to him, and the reply we got was denying everything SS had done! *Little did he know about him!*
But us self appointed waterfowl genius wouldn't know that.
By the way what is a self appointed waterfowl genius? Or for that matter who actually appoints them, because I would like to be appointed. :eyeroll:


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Maverick said:


> > perhaps most of you self appointed waterfowl genius' dont have a clue.


After I saw the show of him hunting with a terrible guide "Sheldon Schlect" that he promoted so kindly (turns out he is a sex offender and has over 50 game violations)* I lost all respect*! Why? Because he didn't do his home work before he went to class, and started promoting him. My family even wrote him all kinds of letters to him, and the reply we got was denying everything SS had done! *Little did he know about him!*quote]

Maverick you can NOT go around saying someone is a sex offender. When I read this it made me mad to think tony was hunting with that kind of person. I then went to the ND sex offenders website and his name is not there. I am in NO way fighting for this gentleman, I just think no one has the right to spread rumors as nasty as this. Here is a link to the ND sex offenders web site.
http://www.ndsexoffender.com/scripts/bci.ag/owSearch.w


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Maverick you can NOT go around saying someone is a sex offender. When I read this it made me mad to think tony was hunting with that kind of person


So *ej4prmc* you are telling me a year and a day for raping and a 14 year is not a sex offense (which he plea bargained to settle)? Oh and I guess you didn't know about his first case against him in another state( I believe it was Georgia could be wrong). Something that was on the news 2 months ago is not rumor! Believe me when I say it's not a rumor. You can ask anyone on this site about him and they will tell you the same. I have known SS since I was 10 so don't tell me I am starting rumors!
and Yes Tony did go on a guided hunt with him which was on his show!!!!
Sounds like you should do some more reading!!!

and if you still don't believe me contact the Jamestown court house about it. They will give you public records on the trial.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Maverick said:


> > Maverick you can NOT go around saying someone is a sex offender. When I read this it made me mad to think tony was hunting with that kind of person
> 
> 
> So *ej4prmc* you are telling me a year and a day for raping and a 14 year is not a sex offense (which he plea bargained to settle)? Oh and I guess you didn't know about his first case against him in another state( I believe it was Georgia could be wrong). Something that was on the news 2 months ago is not rumor! Believe me when I say it's not a rumor. You can ask anyone on this site about him and they will tell you the same. I have known SS since I was 10 so don't tell me I am starting rumors!
> ...


AS I stated before I am in NO way defending him, nor am I defending Tony D. IF what you say is true then he should be in jail for 25 years as far as I a concerned. My personal opinion of anyone who rapes someone should be.
1 One wood pole in the town square.
2 put offender on top of it and pound a nail through each of his b*lls/ her t*ts
3 Leave them there for a week so the entire towns people can go see this person and everyone from the county can throw one rock at the person.
4 After a week take then down and if alive take them to jail, if dead the river.
I provided you a link to a web site that lists all sex offenders and his name is not there. I have no control over putting names on the list! Remember if the statement you made is not correct he could file a law suit on you. AGAIN I AM IN NO WAY DEFENDING THIS PERSON!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> LEARN TO READ YOU FRICKIN IDIOT! AS I stated before I am in NO way defending him, nor am I defending Tony D


Hmmm......Children
Am I the idiot for knowing or you for not knowing and jumping to conclusions!!

Maybe you should go and read the Web rules about personal attacks?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Going Nowhere Guys.

Please settle via pm's.

LOCKED


----------

